# Typical day at VM HQ (car p0rn inside)



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

One day last week I thought I would share a pic of what it usually looks like at VM HQ :argie:

Write ups to follow :thumb:










































Robbie


----------



## T25DOC (Jan 11, 2010)

AC looks sweet......

What a hard day at the office looks like hey......


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Luckily I can only fit two cars in my unit, 3 at a push. So my day isn't as busy as yours by the looks of it..


----------



## large_steve182 (Feb 15, 2011)

i dont understand why someone would have a silly matte black wrapped gtr when they could have that georgeous gloss black gtr


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice! Is that a proper AC? Must show my dad the write-up - they're his dream cars.

Can I just come and watch you for a day and pick up some tips and hints?! :lol:


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks luurvley Robbie - unit always looks great on the write ups & the cars inside it even better :thumb:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Very nice line-up :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Some cracking motors there.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

robbie... car porn warning doesnt even BEGIN to describe this :argie:

AC is stunning..
Finding it hard to pick between the gloss and matte black gtr's got a thing for matte black recently lol.. but the gloss is also stunning.. will just have to get one of each
that plate on the lamborghini is brilliant lol.. Y 8 0N ME


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning work :argie:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

T25DOC said:


> AC looks sweet......
> 
> What a hard day at the office looks like hey......


No one said it was easy at the top :thumb:


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

Love the number plate on the lambo

Why hate on me

Brilliant lol!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

large_steve182 said:


> i dont understand why someone would have a silly matte black wrapped gtr when they could have that georgeous gloss black gtr


maybe the owner likes it?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

patonbmw said:


> Love the number plate on the lambo
> 
> Why hate on me
> 
> Brilliant lol!


Great plate indeed :lol:


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

:doublesho i wish i was a detailer now - much better office than mine :lol:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Jealous.... :wall:


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

you must really hate your job... fancy a job swap Robbie ??


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Daft question: I assume that is a genuine AC and not a kit/rep....

Also, you ALWAYS seem to have a GTR in the pics. Is it yours or someone who hasn't paid their bill  :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Lovely looking cars there :argie:

I'm going to say the AC is a replica.....purely based on my very limited knowledge on them and cars......and the oil cooler rad sticking out the front.

I'll wait for that to be blown apart! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

The AC is in fact a home made project by my customer.
Its stunning in the flesh and runs a 3.5L V8 monster.

Cheers for all the great comments.

Robbie


@Mat 89 GTR's and counting :thumb: :doublesho


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> The AC is in fact a home made project by my customer.
> Its stunning in the flesh and runs a 3.5L V8 monster.
> 
> Cheers for all the great comments.
> ...


WooHoo... what do I win!?!? <zaino CS> <cough><cough>



:lol:

It doesn't really matter if the AC is real or not, they are amazing cars to look at and drive!

:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol hes just the GTR man mat..

but bloody hell robbie.. 89!! you must can do them with your eyes shut and one hand tied behind your back :lol: (do not try this at home :lol


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> lol hes just the GTR man mat..
> 
> but bloody hell robbie.. 89!! you must can do them with your eyes shut and one hand tied behind your back :lol: (do not try this at home :lol


Nearly :lol::thumb:


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

If you parked the merc better you'd have room for another car to :buffer:

:lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

gdavison said:


> If you parked the merc better you'd have room for another car to :buffer:
> 
> :lol:


Already looking for bigger premises :doublesho :wall:


----------



## Adam_84 (Apr 4, 2010)

Now that is where I aspire to be, superb work magic.


----------

